# show us the picture of your animals



## likeitmatters (Jul 26, 2010)

Here is the latest addition to my family. His name is Jack and he found me. He was alone on the street dirty and starved almost to death and I said to him, Little one you wanna come home with me and be loved and cared for? He said yes plus I had some Ham slices in my hand which he gobbled up.

I cleaned him up and washed him and de flea him. and he is all mine and he is barely three months old. I do not understand why any sub human would dump a beautiful pup Like my little Jack on the street and drive off? Makes me wonder if they would do that to their children.

And if by chance slim chance the former owner is reading this...You will never have him back ever, you have starved him with his spine showing and his ribs showing and do you think I would give him back to a shit head such as yourself?

Not over my dead body....He is all mine and mine alone. Animals give me what another a fellow wont give me...Unconditional Love..I maybe many things in life but when it comes to animals, I have a major weakness for them and speaking of animals, you can thank those sub humans on the fallen oil well for shutting off the Alarm so they can get their beauty sleep...now the sea life is dying or becomiing oiled up...Thanks guys. :wubu: 

View attachment jack[1].jpg


----------



## Boris_the_Spider (Jul 28, 2010)

My dog, a four year old Springador (Springer Spaniel/Labrador cross) who we took in from the rescue home just over two years ago. Not the brightest dog in the world, but very affectionate.


----------



## likeitmatters (Jul 28, 2010)

Boris_the_Spider said:


> My dog, a four year old Springador (Springer Spaniel/Labrador cross) who we took in from the rescue home just over two years ago. Not the brightest dog in the world, but very affectionate.




anybody who has animals or is animal lover is ok in my book. I have met many a people who say they are highly allergic to animals and when I ask them, how many times have you been rushed to the hospital because you came into contact with such beautiful creatures and they say never...and I say I see and very interesting.

Like I said, I maybe many things but when it comes to such beautiful creatures I have a soft spot in my heart for them.....and my baby Jack is next to me just playing with his toys and bringing much love into this steel heart of mine...


----------



## Geodetic_Effect (Aug 2, 2010)




----------



## Lil BigginZ (Aug 2, 2010)

this one (missie) gets on everything.





this one (tinker bell) is fat and weird


----------



## likeitmatters (Aug 2, 2010)

my other older cat priscilla, she rules the roost in a dignified way. 

View attachment 0504001015[1].jpg


----------



## Crumbling (Aug 2, 2010)

likeitmatters said:


> I cleaned him up and washed him and de flea him. and he is all mine and he is barely three months old. I do not understand why any sub human would dump a beautiful pup Like my little Jack on the street and drive off? Makes me wonder if they would do that to their children.



He is a bonnie wee dog. Do remember that sometimes pups can get loose, lost and then just can't fend for themselves. It sounds as if he was relatively well socialized, there is a chance that someone is missing him. 

If you've not already done so, check if he has been chipped. Former owners can be traced and either bitchslapped for animal abuse or reunited as the situation requires.

If he hasn't been chipped, the reasons for getting it done should be self evident.

S.


----------



## likeitmatters (Aug 3, 2010)

Crumbling said:


> He is a bonnie wee dog. Do remember that sometimes pups can get loose, lost and then just can't fend for themselves. It sounds as if he was relatively well socialized, there is a chance that someone is missing him.
> 
> If you've not already done so, check if he has been chipped. Former owners can be traced and either bitchslapped for animal abuse or reunited as the situation requires.
> 
> ...



and he is a wee thing indeed and he is about 5 months old from what I was told and his ribs were showing and his spine which tells me this was not a recent problem but long term problem. He is weaned and eats regular pup food and now he is gaining weight rather fast, so I have not checked and at the moment not going to have the owner notified if indeed he was lost. Where I live, I see this all the time where owners just dump their animals and leave and wish them the best which makes me rip roaring mad. I had one nitwit customer who i was there to conduct business and she was looking for a home for her cat because her bf was allergic and I told her to dump the bf because she has a responsiblity towards the animals and like a nitwit did not seem to understand so I took her in and found her a home about two weeks later.

I would never put somebody before my animals now or ever, I adopted them and I am responsible much so like a parent is to their children.


----------



## SailorCupcake (Aug 3, 2010)

here is me and my baby gurl. 

View attachment Photo on 2010-04-16 at 17.49.jpg


----------



## freakyfred (Aug 3, 2010)

SailorCupcake said:


> here is me and my baby gurl.



Aww she's so cute. Want one D:


----------



## bladenite78 (Aug 3, 2010)

My cute little puppy 

View attachment pics 016 (300 x 400).jpg


----------



## Zowie (Aug 3, 2010)

freakyfred said:


> Aww she's so cute. Want one D:



Yeah, the dog's not bad either.


----------



## BoostChub (Aug 4, 2010)

Hello all pet lovers. This is my dog Boost and I on Halloween. He's a a super friendly pit. 

View attachment IMG_0551.JPG


----------



## Ola (Aug 4, 2010)

My pet skull, Rothford the 3rd of Cunningham. (He is very cunning!) 

View attachment Rothford.jpg


----------



## Robert69 (Aug 4, 2010)

SailorCupcake said:


> here is me and my baby gurl.



Those dogs are BEAUTIFUL...


----------



## Robert69 (Aug 4, 2010)

BoostChub said:


> Hello all pet lovers. This is my dog Boost and I on Halloween. He's a a super friendly pit.



Gotta respect The Batman...


----------



## IszyStone (Aug 4, 2010)

This is my cat, sugar, otherwise known as sugar bear. She is vicious and merciless, but I love her. She's a little fatty, but in her defense, I think she's naturally a larger, stockier, breed.


----------



## Saxphon (Aug 4, 2010)

This is my Dog, 'Bonnie'. She is a 7 month old Airedale. This pic was taken about 3 - 4 months ago. I have it loaded as my screen saver and, whenever I see it, I think of the theme song from "Mighty Mouse" .... "Here I Come To Save The Day!!!!"
http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=83043&stc=1&d=1280949461 

View attachment Bonnie.jpg


----------



## Crumbling (Aug 4, 2010)

This is my wee pal Dìleas. A border collie.

S.


----------



## likeitmatters (Aug 20, 2010)

he is growing and developing into a fine dog..with proper feeding and lots of love I am sure he will forget his awful treatment that he encountered from his former owner.

and he is so adorable too. :smitten::smitten::smitten:


----------



## likeitmatters (Aug 20, 2010)

oops need to resize pic


----------



## SnapDragon (Aug 20, 2010)

My Puppin:





3-month old Standard Poodle.


----------



## SnapDragon (Aug 20, 2010)

But Likeitmatters I agree with Crumbling -- Jack might have been lost or possibly even stolen and dumped. I would be mortified if my dog got lost, which is why she's microchipped and wears a collar and tag. If he's not been chipped then it's fair enough you keeping him, but if he's been on the loose for some time, it's not necessarily his previous owner's fault he's in such bad condition. The person(s) who lost him might feel exactly the same way as you feel about him, and they could be worried about him. If you haven't already, please ask your vet to scan him.

My puppy just threw up. :-( lol


----------



## imfree (Aug 20, 2010)

likeitmatters said:


> my other older cat priscilla, she rules the roost in a dignified way.



(In a Royal British accent...)
Oh, a most regal feline, must be Royalty!

Kinna' Regal, much better than Hyacinth
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MpR-1c771eA&feature=related


----------



## likeitmatters (Aug 20, 2010)

he is so adorable and I love him so....best friend I could ever have. :bow::bow: 

View attachment 0819100913a[1].jpg


----------



## Mordecai (Aug 20, 2010)

That is one cute pup. He looks so huggable.


----------



## imfree (Sep 5, 2010)

Here's a very new one of the hellion, Alleigh Kaht,
in the rack, charging-up for another session of
hell-raising. She's a sweetie and, like the baby
dinosaur, ya' just gotta' love her. 

View attachment Alleigh 9.5.10 wb lg.jpg


----------



## topher38 (Sep 7, 2010)

she showed up at my house back in Nov of 2009. I have tons of barn cats and I keep cat food out for them. she was starving had great fear of men, not women just men she would cower and wet herself. But slowly I worked my way into her trust, she is a happy puppy now.


----------



## imfree (Sep 7, 2010)

topher38 said:


> she showed up at my house back in Nov of 2009. I have tons of barn cats and I keep cat food out for them. she was starving had great fear of men, not women just men she would cower and wet herself. But slowly I worked my way into her trust, she is a happy puppy now.



Good work, 'Topher!:bow: Mom's wannabe kid, cockapoo,
Candy was rescued from a puppy mill and I've seen
first-hand how it takes an abused dog to come
around. Even after 7 years, she's still a little timid
around men.


----------



## topher38 (Sep 7, 2010)

imfree said:


> Good work, 'Topher!:bow: Mom's wannabe kid, cockapoo,
> Candy was rescued from a puppy mill and I've seen
> first-hand how it takes an abused dog to come
> around. Even after 7 years, she's still a little timid
> around men.



Yeah I guess I just don't understand how people can be cruel to pets. it's heart warming to see so many people taking on the job of helping these animals


----------



## imfree (Sep 10, 2010)

Hahaha! this cat likes to grandstand, attention-whore
almost as much as I do! Cats have the hilariously
adorable habit of sleeping with their heads curled in
and face-up, priceless, hahaha! 

View attachment Alleigh Kaht 9-10-2010 wb lg.jpg


----------



## likeitmatters (Sep 25, 2010)

she is from sadie maries second from almost two months ago and for some reason the mother basically stopped feeding here and I have that responsiblity of taking car of her and she sleeps with me wrapped up in a blanket to feel like she is close to me. and it is touch and go right now and compared to her siblings she is the size of a newborn and she is thriving through the love and determination I have not to lose her.

Well hope you enjoy my wide eyes little runt...she is so adorable and cute and for the fact she follows me around my house...lol 

View attachment 0924101934[1].jpg


----------



## Ola (Sep 25, 2010)

Gentlemen. Ladies. I present to you...

Oliver the cat. 

View attachment n600362515_989350_3046.jpg


----------



## imfree (Sep 25, 2010)

Ola said:


> Gentlemen. Ladies. I present to you...
> 
> Oliver the cat.



Such a dignified feline, he looks to be
performing an operatic solo!


----------



## isamarie69 (Sep 28, 2010)

Ok so my daughter thought it would be pretty cute to dress poor Nicky in a dress, LOL Turns out she was right!!! So heres Nicky ready for the prom


----------



## JoeVanHalen (Sep 28, 2010)

Paddy:









isamarie69 said:


> Ok so my daughter thought it would be pretty cute to dress poor Nicky in a dress, LOL Turns out she was right!!! So heres Nicky ready for the prom



LOL


----------



## Goreki (Sep 28, 2010)

JoeVanHalen said:


> Paddy:
> *image snip*


Whoah! So pretty! what kind of dog is Paddy?


----------



## Goreki (Sep 29, 2010)

This is an old one of me, but Willow looks pretty much the same.


----------



## isamarie69 (Sep 29, 2010)

JoeVanHalen said:


> Paddy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




OMG That is a beautiful dog, And thank you for not clipping Him/her? I know they can look pretty awesome clipped, But dangerous for the dog, And look how perfect they are. 
American pit? or Boxer?


----------



## JoeVanHalen (Sep 29, 2010)

Goreki said:


> Whoah! So pretty! what kind of dog is Paddy?





isamarie69 said:


> OMG That is a beautiful dog, And thank you for not clipping Him/her? I know they can look pretty awesome clipped, But dangerous for the dog, And look how perfect they are.
> American pit? or Boxer?



Thanks.. 

Its a him, he dangley bits has grown a bit bigger since that shot 

I'd never clip his ears, or shorten his tail I see no need for it, needless suffering. 

Paddy is actually mixed, he is part Staff and he has some Labrador in him, his father was a mix staff/lab and his mother was a staff. I wouldn't swap him for any pedigree dog, he has character.


----------



## imfree (Sep 29, 2010)

This thread needs a song and a new picture of Maine Coon,
Main Terror, Alleigh Kaht. She gets snapped while asleep
'cuz that's when she's still enough to be photographed!

Robert John-The Lion Sleeps Tonight
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wvtmDtrZgI8&p=EF39E8D9D5BE8E8E&playnext=1&index=19 

View attachment Alleigh Khat 9-29-2010 wb lg.jpg


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Sep 30, 2010)

this is samus(kitten) and tinker bell(fat one). we rescued the kitten from my wifes uncle farm. he has a bunch of wild animals who roam his farm. still trying to tame samus though and she lives up to her name. already destroying shit and being a bad ass.

samus follows tinker bell around and does whatever tinker bell does lol. it's so friggin cute watching tinker bell run across the room trying to get rid of samus and samus closely behind her running with lol.


----------



## KotR (Sep 30, 2010)

He may be cute, but he's stubborn and rotten as hell. I pretty much blame the rest of family for spoiling him.


----------



## Ola (Sep 30, 2010)

My other cat. Unfortunately he passed away earlier this spring, but it was one hell of a feline. He'd go up against German Shepherds if he felt they were intruding on his turf, and he'd actually beat the crap out of them too! 

Poor dogs... lol. And as you may have noticed, my cats aren't very photogenic.  

View attachment n600362515_990685_7230.jpg


----------



## Venom (Sep 30, 2010)

These are my animals Antibus (when he was a baby), VenomBubbles, and Church.


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Sep 30, 2010)

Venom said:


> These are my animals Antibus (when he was a baby), VenomBubbles, and Church.



does your kitty stalk the lizard and snake cage. i would assume so since it's still a kitten and curious lol. mine goes after stink bugs and chases my fat cats tail around.


----------



## Venom (Sep 30, 2010)

Lil BigginZ said:


> does your kitty stalk the lizard and snake cage. i would assume so since it's still a kitten and curious lol. mine goes after stink bugs and chases my fat cats tail around.



She doesn't stalk them she tries to be friends with them, she sleeps curled up around my snake cage sometimes. When she tries around my bearded dragon's cage, Antibus will go hide from her because he's a hater so she loses interest in him quickly.


----------



## imfree (Oct 1, 2010)

Alleigh came by early this morning for
a good, thorough spoiling.:happy:

imfree-Purrformance By Alleigh
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2DPRvBrUslE


----------



## imfree (Oct 13, 2010)

Here's that little, soon to be Maine Coon-sized, monster
of mine, owner of mine?, Alleigh Kaht. She was just
barely awake, as she gets really relaxed after a little
fur-rubbin' lovin'. 

View attachment Alleigh 10-13-2010 wb lg.jpg


----------



## imfree (Nov 23, 2010)

Despite having the appearance of a hungover and crashed-out Maine Coon, Alleigh Kaht has not been drinking! 

View attachment Alleigh Kaht 11-23-2010 wb md.jpg


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Nov 23, 2010)

*up close and personal* 

View attachment closeupPumpkin.jpg


----------



## bonified (Nov 23, 2010)

This is my boy Fifa, he is a 16 year old pure bred Staffordshire Bull Terrier. Poor lil darlin' has nut cancer and he is the love of my life. :kiss2:

View attachment bad 097.jpg


----------



## waynet (Nov 23, 2010)

I have four cats, they caught a mouse in the basement this weekend. 

View attachment cats.jpg


View attachment catmouse.jpg


----------



## imfree (Nov 23, 2010)

waynet said:


> I have four cats, they caught a mouse in the basement this weekend.



Hahaha! Well, wayneT, it looks like The Ct. Mousing Authority meets in your basement!


----------



## likeitmatters (Nov 23, 2010)

his name is bwp black white pussycat and I have had tons of emails wanting to adopt him and I tell them that I need to deliver him to their address and they are saying they want to meet somewhere and I tell sorry you need to go to the animal shelter and adopt, I wont give anyone my baby to someone I meet
in public... 

View attachment 1111100750[1].jpg


----------



## likeitmatters (Nov 23, 2010)

calico kitten the sister to bwp..trying to find a home for her.

I have truly beautiful children and I think they would win any baby contest against human babies....lol 

View attachment 1021100926a[1].jpg


----------



## Duchess of York (Nov 23, 2010)

Here is Odin :wubu: 

View attachment 2010-06-05 20.12.55[1] (562x800).jpg


----------



## powderfinger (Nov 24, 2010)

oh man sooooo many cool pup dogs in this thread, I just wanna roll around in the floor and play with all of them.

Here's my Evey dog, she thinks she's a scientist sometimes











this is Remy, he's too dumb to be a scientist





and in the non doggie but super fluffy category
Jean


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Nov 24, 2010)

powderfinger said:


> and in the non doggie but super fluffy category
> Jean



*what is this?*


----------



## Mordecai (Nov 24, 2010)

I believe that is a chinchilla. They are incredibly soft.


----------



## imfree (Nov 24, 2010)

powderfinger said:


> oh man sooooo many cool pup dogs in this thread, I just wanna roll around in the floor and play with all of them.
> 
> Here's my Evey dog, she thinks she's a scientist sometimes
> 
> ...snipped...



Not just any scientist, but a really wise one, too! It's sad that so many scientists obsessively experiment and go after data without using proper protective equipment, such as safety goggles. Good Dog!


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 24, 2010)

Don't forget the original Pet Thread.


----------



## powderfinger (Nov 24, 2010)

yeah she's a chinchilla and super soft, baisically a little puff ball with legs and ears.


----------



## ~da rev~ (Nov 24, 2010)

Seymour and I. 


View attachment 155028_566423991729_210803709_32803047_371748_n.jpg


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Nov 24, 2010)

Odenthalius said:


> I believe that is a chinchilla. They are incredibly soft.





powderfinger said:


> yeah she's a chinchilla and super soft, baisically a little puff ball with legs and ears.



*yea that's what I was thinking but never seen one......is it a rodent basically?*


----------



## Mordecai (Nov 24, 2010)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *yea that's what I was thinking but never seen one......is it a rodent basically?*



Basically, but incredibly fluffy and soft. I almost bought one in college after getting to pet/hold one. They are very snuggly.


----------



## Vageta (Nov 28, 2010)

Heres me and my little girl..


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Nov 28, 2010)

*u remind me of fred flintstone.....thats a compliment* 

View attachment TW1017-Bronto-To-Go.jpg


----------



## SexybbwChanel (Nov 28, 2010)

This is a pic of my babies...I am having trouble posting more than one so forgive me if I post a few separate times. The big white one is Rascal and he very much lives up to his name. He is the world's largest beagle and jack russell terrier mix!! lol (seriously though...he weighs well over 70 lbs.) The smaller gal is my Bella, a full grown Collie,not sheltie. Because she was the runt of the litter she is small and weighs less than 40 lbs. I call her a "petite collie". lol They are sooo jealous of one another that I cannot pet one without the other interfering in some way. Rascal will just use his weight to shove Bella out of the way and Bella will bark or growl and playfully bite me as I pet him, if I stop and pet her she calms down. As soon as I touch him it is all bark! bark ! bark! nibble. lol She is so funny but she won't bite my bf, the alpha male in the house. She will just try to push Rascal away in front of him. Once my bf, yelled at her and she wet the floor!! She can be very timid sometimes. Rascal hardly ever listens to me but he always listens tm the bf. If I pretend I am telling on him to my bf, then he straightens right up. It is the equivalent of "wait until your father gets home". lol But he always runs to me for protection though if he is ever in trouble with my bf!! 

View attachment smallxmasdogs.jpg


----------



## SexybbwChanel (Nov 28, 2010)

This is another of Rascal and Bella. They act like an old married couple most of the time.Bella loves to cuddle with her Rascal!! (always has) I got them both as soon as they could leave their moms and I got Rascal 1 month before Bella so they grew up together. They are both 6 now. 

View attachment dogs.jpg


----------



## Vageta (Nov 29, 2010)

Yabba dabba doooooooo!!


----------



## powderfinger (Nov 30, 2010)

~da rev~ said:


> Seymour and I.
> 
> 
> I'd like to "see more" of this dog.


----------



## Venom (Dec 1, 2010)

I came home today to find Antibus in this position, its been about 3 hours and he still is chillin in the corner.


----------



## viracocha (Dec 1, 2010)

Since I'm always on the road, I don't have any pets. This little guy jumped into a pit I was digging at work. I named him Pat because I don't know how to sex toads. He's my pet away from home.  

View attachment pat.jpg


----------



## Anjula (Dec 2, 2010)

So,here we are.His name is Ichigo and before he came to my flat he had some bad experience.I love him very much,and he is my best friend,what I think is obvious :happy:

Btw I really love fat cats,theyre are so cute and soft :d


----------



## Anjula (Dec 2, 2010)

Venom said:


> I came home today to find Antibus in this position, its been about 3 hours and he still is chillin in the corner.



omg,im in love!


----------



## JayDanger (Dec 2, 2010)

BoostChub said:


> Hello all pet lovers. This is my dog Boost and I on Halloween. He's a a super friendly pit.



WHERE DID YOU FIND THAT TRACK SUIT!!!

My career depends on owning one similar.


----------



## waynet (Dec 2, 2010)

Anjula said:


> Btw I really love fat cats,theyre are so cute and soft :d



So you like a fat cat like one of mine? 

View attachment fatcat.jpg


----------



## Anjula (Dec 3, 2010)

waynet said:


> So you like a fat cat like one of mine?



Mhm,so sweet :happy:


----------



## imfree (Dec 4, 2010)

Here's another one of the ever growing Alleigh Kaht! 

View attachment Alleigh Kaht 12-4-2010 wb lg.jpg


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Dec 4, 2010)

imfree said:


> Here's another one of the ever growing Alleigh Kaht!



That is some fluffy tail Alleigh has! She could dust the apartment just by walking around.


----------



## imfree (Dec 4, 2010)

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> That is some fluffy tail Alleigh has! She could dust the apartment just by walking around.



Hahaha! She certainly could dust with that tail of hers! That tail makes me think she's a high percentage of Maine Coon, mix. she's almost more tail than cat.


----------



## waynet (Dec 5, 2010)

Catfight!


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 5, 2010)

Wonton, Topaz, Daniel & Nacho and a bonus Daniel


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 5, 2010)

Bigger pic of Nacho Cheez


----------



## user 23567 (Dec 6, 2010)

My best buddy in his favorite orange chair

2-year-old Border Collie mix


----------



## imfree (Dec 6, 2010)

Handsome Guy, that dog!


----------



## Anjula (Dec 6, 2010)

imfree said:


> Handsome Guy, that dog!



agree  great smile


----------



## imfree (Dec 8, 2010)

(Hyacinth Bucket voice) Oh!, Alleigh's taking a Royal Nap!!! 

View attachment Alleigh Kaht Queen 12-7-2010.jpg


----------



## CarlaSixx (Dec 25, 2010)

This is the thread I've been looking for! Lol!

Tonight, my poor Lily got sick in her sleep and threw up. I suspect she ate something off the floor that she shouldn't have. But to make her feel better, I gave her a bit of her favourite snack, and gave wayyyy more than usual all because it was Christmas, lol.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7jOhlZagfUY


----------



## big_heart_and_belly (Feb 2, 2011)

He reads me bedtime stories. 

View attachment Untitled-1.jpg


----------



## thekidstable (Feb 3, 2011)




----------



## Anjula (Feb 3, 2011)

thekidstable said:


> .


You already know that I adore your kitty 






Ichigo! <3


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 3, 2011)

Anjula said:


> You already know that I adore your kitty
> 
> 
> 
> Ichigo! <3


 

SO CUTE!


----------



## Anjula (Feb 3, 2011)

Surlysomething said:


> SO CUTE!



thanks :happy:


----------



## thekidstable (Feb 3, 2011)

Anjula said:


> Ichigo! <3





dawwwwww ichigo n__n
this is the cutest picture of him


----------



## imfree (Feb 20, 2011)

Give her a good ole' tender petting for about 30 seconds and this kaht gets stoned out of her gourd!!! Hilarious! 

View attachment Alleigh Kaht 2-20-2011 stoned wb lg.jpg


----------



## SnapDragon (Feb 21, 2011)

My spider:






(this is how big it is IRL)


----------



## trucrimsongold (Feb 21, 2011)

sorry won't allow me to post says file is too big and i dont know my http:


----------



## lovelocs (Feb 23, 2011)

trucrimsongold said:


> sorry won't allow me to post says file is too big and i dont know my http:



If you really wanna go low tech, you can shrink the picture using paint, and that will make the file smaller. Then you can post it.


----------



## hbighappy (Feb 24, 2011)

Fishy Fishy


----------



## imfree (Feb 24, 2011)

hbighappy said:


> Fishy Fishy
> 
> ...snipped IMG...



Fine-looking fishies!!!


----------



## imfree (Feb 24, 2011)

Here's Princess Alleigh Kaht, taking another royal nap in her hallway. 

View attachment Alleigh Kaht 2-24-2011 princess wb lg.jpg


----------



## Deacone (Feb 24, 2011)

Steve :]





Mocha





Sprinkles





Sooty


----------



## coriander (Feb 24, 2011)

Deacone said:


> Steve :]
> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3387/4628552439_4aaa75cbd5.jpg
> 
> Mocha
> ...


----------



## Deacone (Feb 24, 2011)

They look inquisitive probably because i was sticking a camera lense in their nose


----------



## imfree (Feb 27, 2011)

Oh noes!!! Alleigh Kaht saw Sparta's music video, now the Little S**t expects me to compose her a song and produce video!

The Mean Kitty Song http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qit3ALTelOo&feature=feedlik


Alleigh Being Alleigh http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TxIdv2s88kA 

View attachment Alleigh Kaht 2-24-2011 princess wb lg.jpg


----------



## Anjula (Feb 27, 2011)

Deacone said:


> Steve :]
> 
> Mocha
> 
> ...



cute,cute,cute!!:happy:


----------



## SnapDragon (Feb 27, 2011)

Deacone said:


> Steve :]
> 
> Mocha
> 
> ...



Aw, peegs. I used to have peegs. They're all dead from old age now 'though.


----------



## Anjula (Feb 27, 2011)

Alex, Dolce and Nikolaj :wubu:


----------



## CastingPearls (Feb 27, 2011)

I LOVE them!!!! So cute!!!



Crossposted from another thread--my gorgeous girl, Wonton....


----------



## coriander (Feb 27, 2011)

Anjula said:


> Alex, Dolce and Nikolaj :wubu:



Awww! They look so sweet!


----------



## Anjula (Feb 27, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> I LOVE them!!!! So cute!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Crossposted from another thread--my gorgeous girl, Wonton....



omg, the best pic ever! love it! 



coriander said:


> Awww! They look so sweet!




thanks


----------



## imfree (Mar 1, 2011)

Photogenic ham that she is, Alleigh is always delighting Mom and me with great poses! No need to even say "strike a pose" with this feline. 

View attachment Alleigh Kaht 2-28-2011 pose wb lg.jpg


View attachment Alleigh Kaht 2-28-2011 nap wb lg.jpg


View attachment Alleigh Kaht 2-28-2011 drunkaht wb lg.jpg


----------



## imfree (Mar 16, 2011)

And Alleigh Kaht has! I just couldn't resist snapping this one of Ms. Mew-Hoo about to pour herself off the edge of my bed! 

View attachment Alleigh Kaht 3-16-2011 edge wb lg.jpg


----------

